# Lard



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Canned some lard. Never have enough fat er cookin oil durin a situation.

Lard keeps a long time (that german feller had his 64 years) but now days comes in plastic buckets what ain't the best cause sooner er later it will let air in. I got no way a puttin it in a tin can so I do the next best thin, can it.









Out of the canner, melted but sealed.









The next mornin, the lard has reset an be ready ta store. Only thin ya gotta do, like any canned foods, be keep it in a cool dark place. This should last as long as I need it.

I wanna try this with crisco sometime to.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I was hoping you would pave the way. What about stuff like bacon grease? Can that be canned and stored?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Yes, you can can bacon grease.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sure can. Now the easy way ta do that be get ya a bag er box a what they call bits an pieces. Same bacon ya eat but it be trimmins. Pick through the package an pull out the meat an save all the fat. 

Stuff that inta a jar an process. You'll wind up with a jar a bacon fat. Ya can render it down to ifin ya wanna, but then ya got lard!

Ifin yer savin the bacon fat from cookin, filter it through a old sheet er pillow case ta keep the meat scraps out.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Ifin yer savin the bacon fat from cookin, filter it through a old sheet er pillow case ta keep the meat scraps out.


I am lucky my Rotties can't read, because that bit of news will be very disappointing to them. I suppose I can still share a little bit with them. We go through so much bacon in my house you would swear we ran a breakfast cafe. Right now most of it goes in the dog dish or in the trash.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Render it down an make soap. Easier then folk thin it be.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Canned some lard. Never have enough fat er cookin oil durin a situation.
> 
> Lard keeps a long time (that german feller had his 64 years) but now days comes in plastic buckets what ain't the best cause sooner er later it will let air in. I got no way a puttin it in a tin can so I do the next best thin, can it.
> The next mornin, the lard has reset an be ready ta store. Only thin ya gotta do, like any canned foods, be keep it in a cool dark place. This should last as long as I need it.
> ...


Did you water bath it or pressure? How long? Looks like something I need to do


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Pressure canned fer 75 minutes.

Great ta have some cookin fat on hand. Lard ain't all that expensive an easy ta can. Simply melt it an pour inta the sterilezed jars, put on a sterile lid an can.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Pressure canned fer 75 minutes.
> 
> Great ta have some cookin fat on hand. Lard ain't all that expensive an easy ta can. Simply melt it an pour inta the sterilezed jars, put on a sterile lid an can.


OldCootHillbilly, what poundage did you use? 5,10,15?

when I made lard last winter all we did was render it down from a fresh killed hog. Placed it in hot jarswith lids and rings and placed it in a bathroom that is never used and stays cool to cold. should we rejar this and can it?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Fer my altitude I did 10 lbs a pressure an 75 minutes. 

Well, that be hard ta say. Ifin yer gonna use it fairly soon, it should be alright (an might be longer term to), but it don't take much ta pressure can em an I plan on these ta be a long term storage item an used when there likley ain't gonna be much available.

So, I'm gonna give it the best chance a stayin good as I can.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

LilRedHen said:


> Did you water bath it or pressure? How long? Looks like something I need to do





Freyadog said:


> OldCootHillbilly, what poundage did you use? 5,10,15?
> 
> when I made lard last winter all we did was render it down from a fresh killed hog. Placed it in hot jarswith lids and rings and placed it in a bathroom that is never used and stays cool to cold. should we rejar this and can it?


I believe what OCH has done is to can lard, not render it. The 250-255F temps of the rendering process is already as hot as a 15 psi canner can get it, if everything is sterile and ready at that moment there is no need for further processing:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/lard-home-rendered-preserved-12623/index5.html#post154312


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info Old Coot! I have some lard in the freezer from the neighbor's pig that I was going to render soon to make soap. Now, I'm going to save some of it to can.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

I just canned 28 quarts of lard last weekend. Don't have access to fresh lard, so purchased a 50 lb. box at the local Cash & Carry for $59, melted it and pressure canned it 90 minutes at 11 lbs. The box says it is "deodorized" and it does have BHT and citric acid as preservatives--maybe a good thing. Much better price than the small containers you can get at the grocery store these days--$2 to $3/lb. is ridiculous!


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Fer my altitude I did 10 lbs a pressure an 75 minutes.
> 
> Well, that be hard ta say. Ifin yer gonna use it fairly soon, it should be alright (an might be longer term to), but it don't take much ta pressure can em an I plan on these ta be a long term storage item an used when there likley ain't gonna be much available.
> 
> So, I'm gonna give it the best chance a stayin good as I can.


I can get all the beef tallow I want for free, I am the butcher at our town store. Will it work the same if I render it down?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yall won't have lard, but after renderin you'll have beef tallow an yup ya can it just like lard.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks, I just froze my first pound of tallow today, as I only cut for the day it will take some time to get enough to render.


----------

